# need a source for rough 1X6 pine



## padrefigure (Aug 22, 2006)

Anybody know a sawmill running this type of material. The one over by Bastrop burned in the big fire and I don't know where else to look. Anybody got a suggestion? I am looking for about 500 LF of material if that helps.


----------



## JFolm (Apr 22, 2012)

padrefigure said:


> Anybody know a sawmill running this type of material. The one over by Bastrop burned in the big fire and I don't know where else to look. Anybody got a suggestion? I am looking for about 500 LF of material if that helps.


What is your distance range?


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

M and G Sawmill in Huntsville probably has it


----------



## Its Catchy (Apr 10, 2014)

There are quite a few small sawmills operating around Houston. Check out Craigslist


----------



## cuzn dave (Nov 29, 2008)

If you're near Bastrop, I think Wamplers is still going.
It's on 95.


----------



## WildThings (Jan 2, 2007)

cuzn dave said:


> If you're near Bastrop, I think Wamplers is still going.
> It's on 95.


There's also Berdolls Sawmill on FM35 just south of Cedar Creek.

Berdolls Sawmill


----------



## fy0834 (Jan 18, 2011)

MCCoys has 1x6 rough planks... I think they call them corral planks or boards.


----------

